# Gentle Leader AND split leash?



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has used a gentle leader and a split leash for their dogs... I'm going through a relationship breakup right now and the dogs are staying with me, however, I know I'm going to have to start walking BOTH dogs at once. I try to walk them around different towns twice a week and I'll feel guilty if I have to leave the other one at home. 

If I purchased two gentle leaders, and connected them to a double leash, will I have an issue? Both have used the gentle leader before (and HATE it!) but will they get entangled or will the gentle leader be pulled differently than its supposed on a double leash?

They're both actually great walkers, but if there is a distraction (people wanting to say Hi or other dogs), they will pull, and I can't hold back 150lbs of dogs with just a collar and leash. 

Thanks for your input


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I haven't used a gentle leader on my two, but have you tried walking the two of them together without the split leash? Or do you know you need it? I just know that in my experience, it's much easier to walk my two at the same time on their separate leashes rather than to use the splitter. I think I used that thing all of twice or three times...and I hate it. I found that with it, when they do pull, it's all concentrated on one line/one hand/one arm. I prefer holding one leash per hand. Totally a preference thing though! Sorry I don't know about the gentle leader part of your question.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't advise it as you don't want one dog "punished" by the gentle leader pulling their head because the other dog started pulling. As Kayla said it's easier to control two dogs when you have a leash in each hand. That has been my experience anyways. I only put both leashes in one hand if the second dog is a small dog who can't really pull that hard even with their max effort.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't tried it before but I'd have to agree to go with separate leashes if you're going to use gentle leaders. Like dagwall said, I could just see them pulling one another's heads and if one pulled too hard/suddenly they could potentially injure the other.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I wouldn't use a split leash/coupler with any type of training or correction collars, but especially not head collars for the added risk of injury. 

I walk two large dogs (not giant breed but combined they outweigh me) regularly. I sometimes use types of different collars or harnesses for each dog but always two leashes and I prefer the leashes to be the same length. That way each dog is guided separately and should something interfere, I have much more control over where each dog goes. For example, I might hold one dog close to my side while asking the other to walk directly in front to pass a narrow area or pass by another dog.


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the responses



> I wouldn't advise it as you don't want one dog "punished" by the gentle leader pulling their head because the other dog started pulling. As Kayla said it's easier to control two dogs when you have a leash in each hand. That has been my experience anyways. I only put both leashes in one hand if the second dog is a small dog who can't really pull that hard even with their max effort.


I agree, and I figured this would be the problem with it. 
The only reason I thought it might not be is because I saw a woman walking her three large poodles the other day on a triple lead, all with gentle leaders on. They were so synchronized looking. 

Im just going to purchase another gentle leader and use a second leash


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Ento890 said:


> Thanks for the responses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I done it both ways. Only my Boxers would put up with the gentle leader (the giant schnauzer just WOULD not settle with it, she is stubborn, and my Berner would just go on strike, it was like trying to coax a beached whale along, with did the easy walk with him and a choke chain works OK for the GS)...
The boxers I could do the split leash and gentle leader, with 2 seperate leashes they would romp around (high energy breed right) and get tangled it was such a pain.... Its been while though, to be honest I dont remember all the details...
My friend who is a dog trainer still teases me about my days with that split leash ( actually I used a coupler, so it was like a two ft V, with the end of the V clipped to a standard leash, which I found to decrease the tangling issue)... I used to go around the leash laws (not in a busy area ) by unclipping the main leash, and they would romp around clipped together by that 4 ft coupler.... 

Oh so I guess I was NOT using a split leash, I really like using the coupler with a single leash, it was a nice compromise....


----------

